# Sudden Lump On Throat



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

I just can't seem to win with my rats. Plop died and now Push has a problem. Just a few minutes ago, I went to refill her water and spend a quick pet session with her. It's almost 2am at the moment, so I thought I would have her out time tomorrow while I work on a new model kit. She greeted me as usual, but then I noticed a lump on her throat. She didn't like it, but I scruffed her so I could take a look. It's a hard lump about the size of a large pea. There aren't any scabs or anything. It literally looks like she swallowed a pea. I'll have to get pictures in the morning. I'm really hoping it's an abscess as I basically spent all of my vet money on Plop's necropsy and couldn't get her into a vet on Sunday anyway. This thing literally suddenly popped up. I didn't spend time with her yesterday as I slept over at my other half's house, so I don't know if it was there 24 hours ago. I know it wasn't there the day before.

Based on what little I described, do you think tumor or abscess? Should I treat it as an abscess and do the heat treatment described in the Abscess Outline thread? Typically, how long does it take for abscesses to come to a head? I assume they grow pretty quickly; they are similar to pimples after all. What are the chances of a tumor appearing so suddenly?

I feel like a failure as a rat mama right now. Losing Plop and now Push in danger. I haven't had rats for even six months yet...


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, it turns out it's an abscess, which is awesome. I checked on it this evening and it had a nice scab on it. I couldn't find a washcloth, so I used a brand new hair scrunchie that fit just nicely around her neck but not tightly. After just a few quick reheats, it looked ready, so I squeezed and lots of very "healthy" looking yuck came out. It wasn't watery, so I call it "healthy". It also didn't have much of a smell, so more points. There was blood and I'm sure I didn't get all of it but maybe about 99.99%. I felt so bad because I had to hold Push by the scruff right between the ears to get her to hold still long enough. I'm sure it wasn't comfy for her, especially being right against her windpipe and such. I used some eye saline, which I know is safe as it's the same stuff I had to use on an old guinea pig who had an eye problem. It's just purified water. I didn't feel safe using peroxide while she flailed about. I'd hate for it to get into her eye or something.

She's now happily wrapped up in a towel under my laptop. The eye saline was cold! Poor girl was shivering. I'm going to have to share a yummy with her, maybe some Chex cereal so she knows she was a good girl. It's funny though. I had to kiss her on her face in order to get her to hold still for the heat treatment. She is just so bonded to me, I want to cry knowing the love she has. Who knew a silly little rat could do that so easily?

Here are a few pictures from after the draining. I'm going to try to drain the rest tomorrow. Is betadine safe for rats and abscesses?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Abscess is better than tumor for sure!

Sounds like you got it covered, so good luck


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. It's nothing but a scab this morning. I just felt so bad because of it's location. She couldn't have been breathing comfortably. Right now she's torturing one of the cats, so she's no worse for wear.


----------



## sweetleaf (Nov 29, 2015)

I just wanted to say _Thank you sooo muchhh!!!_ for posting this thread Calisphere!!
I had a similar thing happen a few weeks ago to one of my new babies and it scared the crap out of me! I actually signed up to this forum just to say Thankyou!!! 
&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;


----------

